# Bsa Military Cycle



## Henry Kipling (May 14, 2016)

Hi  I have for sale a very nice BSA airbourne folding bicycle .I believe every thing on it is original including the tyres  , The price is £ 1850


----------



## Wing Your Heel (May 17, 2016)

Your photos do not show enough details for potential buyers to establish whether all the parts are original. For example, post close-up pics of the handlebar and grips. And is that a repro chainset?


----------



## the freewheeler (May 18, 2016)

yes, many more photos needed - both overall and detail. chainset looks to possibly not be original (not od green it appears).

saddle, handlebar/grips, headtube & seat tube decals are most relevant. best of luck with the sale.


----------

